# South African Yaks



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys/Girls

Some members of the forum may recall around 12 months ago we had a few users looking at getting together and ordering in some SA yaks such as Stealths direct from the manufacturer. By getting sufficient numbers we could ensure their safe arrival by getting a container full.

I am still keen for a Stealth Superlite personally and before going into the logistics of the operation would like to know if we can get enough orders to make the thing viable.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Scott, 
I missed the earlier talk on them, Whats the benefits of the stealth that we can't get in a yak here? that they would be worth all the trouble you are going too.

I am imagining it must be something special.
Granted they only weigh 21 kgs but thats still pretty heavy if you compare them to the outrigger canoes made in NSW 15kgs for a 5 metre single outrigger roughly. They are however custom made and worth around $7k :shock:. Mate of mine races them, but was just thinking couldn't you get one custom made here without all the trouble of customs, import duties etc

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> Whats the benefits of the stealth that we can't get in a yak here? that they would be worth all the trouble you are going too.
> 
> I am imagining it must be something special.


Dave to watch any of the south african yaks in the surf is an eye opener how they perform, and they do seem special in that enviroment and weight has no bearing I don't think, seems to be just below deck storage and performance.

These are of course the views of an onlooker not a surf launch paddler so I'm happy to be corrected


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Scott,

I'm certainly interested in a steath. In fact when I was back in SA 3 months ago I made enquiries about importing a ski from stealth.

It would be good to get the views and comparisons of the other South African members regarding the different fishings ski's.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

How much are the Stealths?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm very interested in the Stealth BFS so may be keen depending upon price and where they'd land in Aus.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

These design type of kayaks can hold over 20kg of "big" fish and tackle below deck,and still perform like a "killer" machine in the surf and sea,and still get you 5km offshore...have a look.If you can get your hands on one and you are seriously into your offshore kayaking,and want to challenge some decent size fish of the coast,and take your fishing to the next level,then i would take one.They are also good for diving,spearfishing from and take a good bashing and still come out tops.I like the design and wont change to anything else.But in ordering a yak its about personal choice,and what you want out of your fishing vessel,and how well it suites your own fishing environment
the pros:stability,surf launching,distance paddling,below deck storage,rod shoots,robust,internal flotation,stable fish holding power
cons:not a racing kayak,limited freshwater use,dont like rocks


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

I think there is an outfit in Perth bringing them in. If it is the case I will post some details. I have had a look at three models over here and I am well impressed.

Will let you know!!

Yakabe.


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Duran is bringin back a new Stealth.
you chaps can get in touch with him.
In the Paindane compo i had over 50kg's of fish in the harch on 1 day.
Really a great versatile ski (yak)


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

whatch this space for the "stealth BFS",soon to arive on the gold coast/nsw coast in the next few months


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anybody know if Stealth has put Fishmatic's yak design into production. There was an interesting thread that documented the design process:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2708&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

The Stealth website has pictures of the new yak taken in Mozambique last year, but I haven't seen it in their catalog of fishing skis/yaks. I've been thinking about getting a Stealth BFS or the new design.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Doug,

I reckon I'll end up with a BFS one day too.

However, I'll probably contract a vacum glass expert to retromold a rear livebait tank and a few other custom bits afterwards.

(I'd love a huge front hatch entry but I reckon a strapped down, customised surfboard bag would work well as an economical stop gap on the forward part of the deck)

Right now I'm more concerned about a yak with a great offshore hull and worrying about the deck layout when I get a feel for the actual platform.

That's the great thing about fibreglass, in the right hands (not mine) it can be cut to shreds and remoulded to suit any application.

I'll keep dreaming...


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Fishmatic's has given me the details of his 'fibreglass expert' who is now living in Aus. Before he moved away he had spoken to Craig (from the surf launch day) about getting together to design a purpose built offshore yak here. At the moment he is too busy with his new business, so he has passed the mantle over to me.

Im sure we could design an Australian Fibreglass fishing kayak, so if anyone is serious, let me know and we'll see if we can get it moving.

Dan (spooled1) came up with a good idea of designing 2 different kayaks, but with the same hull design, one for offshore and one for inshore.

I'd be happy for the Kingfisher to be used as a guideline for hull design and then we can customise the decks.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Shoey said:


> Dan (spooled1) came up with a good idea of designing 2 different kayaks, but with the same hull design, one for offshore and one for inshore.


Hey Shoey,

Sort of... But Inshore/ Offshore is not quite what I meant - My comment was more about the deck config. ':?'

Still, A paddleyak plug would be bloody handy for a glass expert looking at making inroads into the Aussie yak market. I heard that a proven difference of 10% is all you need to stay Patent legal - I could be wrong and usually am.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

When I can get some time ill go and see Craig and see if it could be a viable option.


----------



## Kingyakker (May 26, 2007)

Stealth range of kayaks can be landed and sold in the region of around 1600 aus dollars for base model to around 1800 for top model.Would this be an option? :!:


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

If you compare the price to that of a hobie, I would say it is viable. I too was very interested in the stealth and other SA brands like tom cat and Eric's. I was just in too much of a hurry to get a yak to wait for the new design as well as going through all the import trouble.

Although i have a hobie, I have been on my brother's stealth and must say I can see the advantages of the SA yaks. Man, now I am all interested again in getting one for myself. Better put my name down on the list of posible buyers.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Can everyone who is a possible candidate for a Stealth let me know so we can get some idea of numbers. We can then decide if we take this to the next step.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> Can everyone who is a possible candidate for a Stealth let me know so we can get some idea of numbers. We can then decide if we take this to the next step.
> 
> Hi Scott. From what I have seen on the last two pages I would say the list for possible buyers at present is:
> Scott
> ...


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm in the US. I'd have to get one shipped directly from SA. Macski and Kaskazi have US distributors, but unfortunately, Stealth does not. I've tried to convince my local Malibu dealer to start importing Stealth skis. No luck yet.


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

I note none of the Stealth kayaks or users seem to have backrests fitted - any reason/thoughts on this - not sure my back would handle that too well ???
cheers, Sean


----------



## Kingyakker (May 26, 2007)

Backrests are an optional extra,easily fitted and removed.I suppose it's more of a comfort thing in terms of some of us like it , some don't...


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Duran is back and is flying in his new Supalite 2006 Stealth, it has amazing performance in the surf.
He has some awesome fishing tales for use all.
l hope l win Loto because l am going next year.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Add me to the possible list.

Only issue is everything i can finds seems to indicate they are only suitable for paddlers 183cm or less?

Anyone able to clarify this?

Thanks
Rob.


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

Please also add me to the possibles list - superlite Stealth, ta, Sean


----------



## Kingyakker (May 26, 2007)

skis are made to suit any height person.
From 1,60m to 2,10m


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

spottymac I see that you say that Duran is back. Now I have not been able to see any reports from him AND AM EAGERLY AWAITING SOME NEWS. Do you know if he has submitted a report and maybe where. If he has not yet done that IS HE GOING TO SUBMIT A REPORT? :roll:


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Howzit Garrick.
I hav posted a brief report on the Paindane compo which Duran attended.
Posted on Paindane results with some cool pics


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

There are some Stealth boats available at present in Australia. There are a couple of Superlites and BFS. See my post in the for sale section.

Catch ya Scott


----------

